# custom flounder boats



## greengofishing (Mar 29, 2008)

hello all,

Hope fishing has been good to everyone lately with the high winds. 

I have always loved floundering and wanted to purchase a floundering boat. I have looked all over the web and could not find anyone who manufactures or customizes jon boats into floundering boats. 

I was wondering if any of you guys knew of any companies in Texas who made quality floundering boats. 

Thank you in advance for any information.

Tight lines.

Dave


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Sonny's Marine in POC builds and sells some really slick rigs. Sonny is a good fella too.

http://www.sonnysmarinepoc.com/


----------



## Want2Fish (Aug 12, 2005)

Ck out these photos of a pro's boat at this site:

http://nightstalkerguideservice.com/index.html

It's a custom rig, but it was all done locally in Rockport.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

is Kresta's still around , they made some neat ones


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeh and he has a really cool picture when you open up his website!!!!!


fishnlab said:


> Sonny's Marine in POC builds and sells some really slick rigs. Sonny is a good fella too.
> 
> http://www.sonnysmarinepoc.com/


----------



## alw (Apr 30, 2006)

Better get one quick. Gigging may not be around in 2009. Rule changes in the works.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Sonny's !!!!!*

I have been dealing with this guy for quite a few years & I can't say enough about his work as well as his attitude.

He really strives to treat the customer the way you want to be treated..

Plus he really knows his stuff... & he has been in POC for a long time...

Supergas


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Espandre in Richmond turns out some nice rigs too. http://www.espandre.com/index.htm


----------



## nanna (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll second Gary at Espandre.


----------

